# Does rocks cause algea problems ?



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I got some rock in this tank http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/40155-my-newly-iwagumi.html
But algea always appear,even when i change 30% of water everyday.The density of plant is thich too,almost cover up the substrate.But algea is still blooming.So there are two case left.
1 is about the water quality
2 is about the rock discharges something to cause algea.
Need helps !


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Rocks don't cause algae. You need to have active growth of a lot of plants to prevent algae. The growing plants will use up any small spikes of ammonia that show up in the tank, before the ammonia causes algae to start growing. So, the first step is to have an adequate number of plants, which you seem to have. Next is to provide those plants with CO2 and fertilizers. You have 4 watts per gallon, which is very high light, making it very important that you keep about 30 ppm of CO2 in the water, and use a complete set of fertilizers, with nitrates, phosphates, potassium and trace elements always at adequate amounts. Then, if you remove or kill all of the algae in the tank, it should not start growing again. Reducing the amount of light to half of what it is now would make all of this much easier.

That is a very beautiful aquarium, so I hope you can find a way to get rid of the algae.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you so much,i'll try with your helps.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree, rocks do not cause algae....I did have a tank with some petrified wood that was the bane of my green water issue. It went away only after removing the P. wood.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I dont know what do you meant.


> I agree, rocks do not cause algae.


then 


> It went away only after removing the P. wood.


----------

